# Grim's first IPO club meeting...



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't think he did too bad! He announced himself coming in, of course. Got some ideas of things to do with him. He actually played tug with me for awhile tonight with the most enthusiasm I've seen from him. He had to work for his bowl of food....handful by handful. He ate much better!  He seemed to enjoy working for the food rather than just get his bowl. I was so excited about going last night... and wondering how Grim would do that I only got 2 hours of sleep!  Got a lot of useful tips of things to do with him. Getting ready to order equipment. :thumbup: 

Hopefully I won't drive everyone nuts with questions, mistakes, etc. Lots of people eager to share what they know. I'm very happy to be given the chance to do this. Can't wait to learn tracking, too. Grim seemed to get good reviews! I have his breeder to thank for such a great boy with a good disposition and solid nerves. I think he's going to end up enjoying himself very much! He's needed a 'job' to do. We have a list of things to work on. I think we can get there!! 

The helper was very good in trying different things with Grim. I really like what he said about him. We have to let some time pass for him to mature, but I can't wait to see what he does on the sleeve! I absolutely love my boy. :wub:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Thoughts on this harness? Duel purpose, plus it hold the patches that say "do not pet" and "in training" for when I take him out and about. 

Yurkiw Patrol and Tracking Dog Harness - $61.99 : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

One more thing... Grim is obviously going to grow, but I want to use the harness right away. His girth is about 28". I don't know if I should get the small, or the medium. The medium would be (right now) about 4" too big. I don't know how much this matters. I also need to take a little weight off him (don't know where that came from!) so maybe I'd get four months or so out of the small size?? Especially if I take some weight off him? I don't mind replacing if it's lasts at least 4 months.... or if it's just not going to fit right going with the medium size. The sizes in inches are listed on the link towards the bottom. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Great news about the first day of IPO. I think you will develop a whole new appreciation for your dog as you watch him blossom in an activity that he was bred for. 

Not sure about the harness. It looks nice. What I did was used cheep nylon harnesses from the pet store until my dog grew into his adult size harness.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yay, you finally got to go to the club! This thread has some good info on harnesses. I would get a good one, because Grims structure is pretty stocky and he's already in need. Nylon won't get it with him!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

OK. A little disappointed it won't hold the patches, but we'll figure something out. I just got his flirt pole, so I'd like to order the harness today. What size in the Bridgeport?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd go large....they are adjustable


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks, Jane! For the agitation collar (without handle), would you get one that's padded? I was thinking 'yes' since I'll end up using that, too.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Your dog sounds a lot like my girl Jag.

I finally started her schutz. training and if nothing else, I don't feel mortified by her behaviour, because they all have working dogs! Not that I needed to, she did great and LOVED it!!

Keep up the great work! Definitely a good idea to get a harness for him, but the good leather ones should be very adjustable and fit him fine as he grows. My girl is very long and lean right now, but the adult one fits her fine.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

OK, agitation collar and harness ordered! New prong on the way, as well as a new tug and new ball on rope.  A couple things I remember the helper saying about Grim. He's got a hard bite and grip. He really pulls hard (on tugging). Once he decides he wants it, he really wants it. He needs to mature more (Czech/DDR background). He has a good temperament, and very solid nerves. Good raw genetics. All the components are there. He likes to have things his way. He'd prefer not to be on lead. He moves toward all sudden, loud, unknown noises to check them out. 

So all seemed very positive to me. Also nice to know that he's just being a normal pup who's found his bark. I did speak to his breeder, to let her know how things went and to thank her again for sending me exactly what I asked for and the dog I've been dreaming about! It takes time, knowledge, commitment, and love to breed good pups. I couldn't be happier with him. I know he'll make us both proud... I just have a LOT of learning to do in order to be the best handler I can be to allow him to shine.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

...didn't think you would have much problem with the people you are working with....he sounded like a nice dogs that needed boundaries defined. Hang in there!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks, Cliff!!  I've appreciated all the help and advice from you. You know, you and my breeder say the exact same things, lol! He's not being nearly as pushy with me since I said "enough".  I've seen more respect out of him, but he's still a dominant guy so we'll continue to work. When the boundaries are laid out clearly for him.... and I make it clear it's not up for debate... he will do what he's told. I gave him too much latitude. :blush:


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Jag said:


> Thanks, Cliff!!  I've appreciated all the help and advice from you. You know, you and my breeder say the exact same things, lol! He's not being nearly as pushy with me since I said "enough".  I've seen more respect out of him, but he's still a dominant guy so we'll continue to work. When the boundaries are laid out clearly for him.... and I make it clear it's not up for debate... he will do what he's told. I gave him too much latitude. :blush:


You can have a *highly* dominate dog that is *completely* submissive to you. Its a respect thing... you must earn his respect. In the military they teach you that most people try to rule through fear & intimidation, or rule through favor & friendship. Neither works. True leaders just elicit great respect from those they lead without being a tyrant, nor dangling a carrot. It is a difficult, learned process, for 99% of us to become true leaders. The 1% that are natural born leaders go on to be your General Patton's, George Washingtons, and so forth.

In all reality, leading dogs is no different than leading men.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Hunter, does this mean I'll figure it out? LOL! I'm working on it. I don't think I could ever be a tyrant to Grim, although I did use compulsion with previous shepherds. I've never had one this dominant and stubborn. I was trying to bond and 'feed the ego' with him... and as a byproduct I started creating a monster. He let me know this, so I started changing my actions. I'm doing both praise and correction with him now. More consistent follow through. Not putting up with him blowing me off. One thing we've really been working on is him re-directing on me during play. That was totally my mistake (as are all his behaviors that I don't want). When he was playing with the pug by me he'd get really amped up and if he got frustrated, etc. he re-directed his bite to me. Not enough to break skin or anything.... he was just playing... but I should have corrected that from the beginning and I didn't. When he can't have things his way, he tends to frustrate easily. I expect his frustration tolerance to get better as he gets older, but I'm squashing the re-direction right now... and have been for a little while now. I feel bad that I'm correcting it now, though. I'm sure he wonders why when he did it before he didn't get corrected, and now he is. Such is life, though.


----------

